# Bluetooth Question



## monkey403 (Jul 7, 2016)

So I just recently bought a 2016 Nissan Rogue. I have a Samsung phone and everytime I connect to Bluetooth and I receive a text message it sends an automatic reply saying "I'm Driving". I have tried turning auto reply off on my phone, but that still doesn't stop it. I have turned off auto reply on the bluetooth setting in my car, but everytime I restart the car it just defaults back to "on". So I would have to continue to do this? I did a live chat with Nissan a few minutes ago and they said its a safety feature with Nissan and it will automatically default back to "on". Anybody else having this issue and is there a fix? The service rep. said they don't receive a lot of complaints about it, but I don't believe that as who wants their car automatically responding to their text messages. I'm waiting a call back from my Sales guy as I asked him yesterday and he didn't have a clue either. He was going to ask another Salesperson and give me a call.


----------

